# 5d iii + wireless flash



## ambitw (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

I'd like to take photos with wireless flash with my 5diii.

I have a 430EX, 4 manual Panasonic flashes and two 350w strobes.

I'll need to use: TTL, HSS, 2nd curtain wirelessly and I need something reliable.


Q1) I'm considering 600ex-rt & st-e3-rt. How could I add my existing flashes to fire with this setup?


Q2) The 600ex-rt & st-e3-rt is a little pricey [$860 @ B&H], so is there a more cost-effective way?


Thanks,
Andy

PS 2x 600s and 1x e3 could probably be ideal, but I'm not a professional photographer so I wish to avoid spending so much.


----------

